# Fluance Speakers



## Alarmnbob (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not what you call an audiophile by any means but I guess I am sort of a snob when it comes to speakers. I have an old pair of Martin Logan sequels I got in the late 90's.
I went over to my friend Chris's house and was sitting in his basement listening to music. The volume was very low and he had Allison Krause Playing. I came to see Chris not to hear his new speakers. He comes downstairs and says "Dude you gotta hear these speakers." Chris cranks the knob on his receiver, a Denon AVR 3805 He found it at an estate sale. I was not really amazed but whatever I was hearing sounded crisp and clear. I looked at them thinking they sounded great. I thought they were Advents or Klipsch RF-10's, because that's what they looked like. Chris told me they were Fluance speakers. He bought the SXHTB+ and a pair of the Sv-10. He was running the Sv-10's as front speakers and The original front speakers that came with the SXHTB+ set as the rears. he was running an Infinity 10in Sub. He gave his son the rear 2-way speakers and they sounded good also. We played some jazz, rock, and even a little rap. I was impressed. These speakers really were crisp and lively. I think he said he paid a total of $500 plus 80.00 shipping. I had heard of these speakers but I never HEARD them. I never thought I would care to listen to them either. His son was running the small rear bookshelfs on an old Onkyo TX-8522. I was impressed with the sound of those also but being a bookshelf speaker they lacked bass!

Would I trade My Martin Logans for Fluance? NO! But, I did get a good deal on them also. I only paid about $600 for my Martins. Did I mention that I am cheap.
I would say give the Fluance a listen! Chris said, what sold him was first the price and second that the person he talked to, assured him that if he did not like the speakers to pack them up and send them back for a full refund.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Bob. Great story. I haven't heard the Fluance speakers, but, they must have something or you wouldn't have like them. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## dewd (Apr 6, 2008)

I had Fluance set once. It sounded pretty good for $300. If you are on a very low budget, I recommend them. I used them for about two years. They are a few steps above HTiB speakers, but won't fool anyone into thinking you got them from a high end shop, either. Compare them to really good speakers from a place like Best Buy.


----------

